# Mill switch relocation



## Charles scozzari (Mar 29, 2022)

When I Have to use my 4" Bridgeport spacer I can't reach the forward/reverse switch and to make matters worse my mill is on wheels. To make the switch easier and safer to get to I've lowered it. There are times the switch is in the way but I just push it back for the needed clearance. the relocation has made getting to the switch much safer. As for the wheels the leveling is done with the 5/8" rods. None of the wheels are on the floor. I always remove the spacer until needed. Thanks for looking.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 29, 2022)

Nice looking BP you have there Charles !   I really need to put everything I own on wheels as it moves quite often .


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 29, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Nice looking BP you have there Charles !   I really need to put everything I own on wheels as it moves quite often .


You have to dig it out of the pile of ..... first Dave, then you can move it... What year will that happen???


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 29, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> You have to dig it out of the pile of ..... first Dave, then you can move it... What year will that happen???


I have to dig out the lathe today or later this week . This is my first job at hand . It will be leaving the premises this weekend I believe .   The lathe is in the darkest deepest corner of the garage of course . The mill and Surface grinder will be the next two to be reconded with . I'll have to fire up the little buddy propane heater to keep my fingers from becoming numb , I think it's from the medicines I'm taking causing this .


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 29, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Nice looking BP you have there Charles !   I really need to put everything I own on wheels as it moves quite often .


Good morning, I bought the mill in New Jersey from at the time A1 used machinery in 2002 for $1.700. Through the serial # its was made in 1966. It has all the goodies like Bijur lub system chrome ways and inside the column is the Bridgeport fluid pump. it also had way covers, travel dial on both x and y and the original X Bridgeport power feed. As you can see the Travel Dial system is gone (started to slide) as is the power feed. I think the quill gauge and spindle handle were also options that it has. It runs on It's own 2 hp rotary phase converter. I use a 5 horse for the other machines. It has the ! hp motor that because of the phase converter dropped it to 1/2 hp. Even at 1/2 hp has never shown the loss of h.p.  Thanks again for your reply and the" LIKE".            Charlie


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 29, 2022)

I like the Trava-dials myself and have one on the lathe ! Easier to keep track of vs. the DROs .


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 29, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I like the Trava-dials myself and have one on the lathe ! Easier to keep track of vs. the DROs .


DRO's, I still have a flip phone   DRO, never gonna happen


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 29, 2022)

Charles, if you are using a rotary phase converter, not a static, you should get the full hp of the motor. That's the diff between the static and rotary.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 29, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> Charles, if you are using a rotary phase converter, not a static, you should get the full hp of the motor. That's the diff between the static and rotary.


 I really never knew that. I was told that when I bought the mill and the converter at the same time. No wonder I never stalled the mill.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 29, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> flip phone


So do I . I have an I phone from work I've never used !


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 29, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> So do I . I have an I phone from work I've never used !


I will never be in the same class as machinists,(  I don't even consider myself a machinist ) of yesteryear but you have to give so much credit to those men and women who did incredible work during war time and the industrial revolution. Just mind boggling the accuracy and things that did.


----------



## Firebrick43 (Mar 29, 2022)

How do you power tap with the quill handle and switch on the same side?


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 29, 2022)

Firebrick43 said:


> How do you power tap with the quill handle and switch on the same side?


Hi, I never power tap. I like to feel the resistance in the tap. When I tap on the mill I I leave the spindle in the OUT position and tap manually


----------



## benmychree (Mar 29, 2022)

Flip phone and travadial kinda guy, guilty as charged.


----------

